# Brauche Hilfe bei Java Skript



## Bloodfire (10. Mrz 2009)

Ich muss ja zu geben aber ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus damit bin noch anfänger und hab mir alles selber bei gebracht

Ich will eigendlich nichts Weltbewegendes aber alle meine versuche es irgendwie hinzubekommen sind gescheitert und zwar möchte ich für meine Clan HP einen Button erzeugen der mit jedem klick einen andern Link in einem Fenster öffnet also hier das was ich hab ich weis das das an der Funktion go to liegt aber irgendwie klapt es nicht 


```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">


function go_to(url) {
window.location=url;
}
function rand_link() {
var a;
a = 1+Math.round(Math.random()*3); // a = random number between 1-3
if (a==1) go_to("http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/7166681/");
if (a==2) go_to("http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/1877831/");
if (a==3) go_to("http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/4036765/");
}
// End -->
</script>
```

Quelltext in den Body-Bereich


```
<form NAME="myForm">
<div align="center"><center><p><input TYPE="button" NAME="myButton" VALUE="Spenden"
onClick="rand_link()"> </p>
</center></div>
</form>
```

Bitte bitte helft mir ich verzweifel schon


----------



## Quurks (10. Mrz 2009)

1) Die Sprache heißt JavaScript
2) http://www.java-forum.org/anfaengerfragen/15634-vor-dem-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html Unterpunkt 1


----------



## ARadauer (10. Mrz 2009)

SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / window
sollte dir helfen...


----------



## Ebenius (10. Mrz 2009)

Ich verschieb das mal ins richtige Forum...


----------



## kpj (27. Jul 2009)

Zwei Fragen:
1.Warum bennutzt du kein Array?
2.Funzt das ziehen von "a"?


----------



## heart_disease (28. Jul 2009)

Ich wusste doch dass deine Zufallszahlengenerierung eine Macke hat. Du darfst nicht Math.round() verwenden, weil sonst auch 4 vorkommen kann!

Dieser Code hier funktioniert (wenn auch die Normalverteilung der Zufallszahlen unter JS eine Katastrophe ist):

```
<script type="text/javascript">
	function go_to( url ) {
		window.location = url;
	}
	
	function rand_link() {
		// random number between 1-3
		var a = Math.floor( Math.random()*3 ) + 1;
		
		switch ( a ) {
			case 1:
				go_to("http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/7166681/");
				break;
			case 2:
				go_to("http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/1877831/");
				break;
			case 3:
				go_to("http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/4036765/");
				break;
		}
	}
</script>
```


```
<!-- Anmerkung: das name-attribut in form gilt als deprecated! Besser id verwenden -->
<form name="myForm">
	<div align="center">
		<input type="button" name="myButton" value="Spenden" onclick="rand_link();" />
	</div>
</form>
```


----------

